# CG New Car Smell.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Does the Chemical Guys new car smell actually make the car smell like new. I have tried numerous different "new car smell" products in the past only to be sorely dissapointed. I am wanting something that will work and make the car smell as it should be.

Cheers guys,
Scotty.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

it actually depends on the make and model of car as to what it smells like from new.

i know rovers used to have a "damp" smell to the interiors, whereas my Passat has a very strange but nice "fabricy" smell to it.

i don't think you could really emulate that difference effectively.

as far as i'm concerned, just open the windows for a while or use an odour killing spray (oust...other generic brands are available ). once this settles i find the original smell of that car when new is restored


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> I have tried numerous different "new car smell" products in the past only to be sorely dissapointed. I am wanting something that will work and make the car smell as it should be.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> Scotty.


Hi there,

Fortunatelly, I don't need any product for a good smell. *Martini*, a member of www.detailspain.com use a personalized APC with a mint citrus smell. Works fantastic and smells great. He ask in our forum to send 2 or 5 litres bottles at same price he buys, and finally send 140 litres :doublesho

http://www.detailspain.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=783

No sponsors and no bussiness in our forum. Only friends :thumb:


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

krilinmvp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Fortunatelly, I don't need any product for a good smell. *Martini*, a member of www.detailspain.com use a personalized APC with a mint citrus smell. Works fantastic and smells great. He ask in our forum to send 2 or 5 litres bottles at same price he buys, and finally send 140 litres :doublesho
> 
> ...


Really great stuff


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought some CG New Car Scent....to me it just smells like soap - i hope it smells different once its sprayed


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't found it that good tbh. Need to spray alot more than the instructions recommend and the scent doesn't last very long. My cars only done 5k mls so maybe the smell is already new


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Lots of people swear by Gliptone products, used on Rolls and the like.

Supposedly WILL make it smell like a new car.

www.liquidleather.com

http://www.gliptone.com/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gliptone is nice as it smells like leather, but the smell doesn't last very long.

I have a few of the CG Air Fresheners, and they are nice but again don't last very long. I just now use a new Magic Tree every week to keep it smelling fresh. Wilkinsons do loads of 'fruity' Magic Trees for about 69p.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i have it, it smells rather nice i think! A tip would be to spray on the foot wells and also down your air vents. Seems to last a pretty long time. I'm thinking next time i may spray a old magic tree and see how long it lasts them. Only thing is, i hate dangling air freshners so i'm a bit reluctant. I also have the watermelon one. It smellys really nice too!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> i have it, it smells rather nice i think! A tip would be to spray on the foot wells and also down your air vents. Seems to last a pretty long time. I'm thinking next time i may spray a old magic tree and see how long it lasts them. Only thing is, i hate dangling air freshners so i'm a bit reluctant. I also have the watermelon one. It smellys really nice too!


Thanks for that. I also cannot be doing with dangling magic trees but what i do is i hang them from the handles above the rear doors so they are not in the way.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I hang mine from my indicator stalk


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I hang mine from my indicator stalk


I wouldn't reccomend hanging them from anything which can have contact with anything else. I use to hang them from the same place in my old car but it made an awful mess of the plastic, seems to have eaten away at it..... Nasty things


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

s2tommy said:


> I wouldn't reccomend hanging them from anything which can have contact with anything else. I use to hang them from the same place in my old car but it made an awful mess of the plastic, seems to have eaten away at it..... Nasty things


Your right, the mrs had hung hers there on her new a3, that plastic coating bubbled right up!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hanging them on indicator stalks is a bad idea, my old Astra ended up with a melted steering column after an air freshener got into contact with it. In the 500 I have one of those yellow 'smiley' air fresheners hanging from the stalk, it has a really nice vanilla/caramel scent to it and since the actual freshener is surrounded by hard plastic, it's also safer on the car. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have found that the AutoGlym Odour Eliminator once the slight perfume goes, it leaves the care with a totally innert smell which is actually really nice and does actually smell like a new car.

I used it in my 07 A4 and it smells just like it did when I got it back in July 07!

Worth giving it a go in my book...


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have found that the AutoGlym Odour Eliminator once the slight perfume goes, it leaves the care with a totally innert smell which is actually really nice and does actually smell like a new car.
> 
> I used it in my 07 A4 and it smells just like it did when I got it back in July 07!
> 
> Worth giving it a go in my book...


That is what my autoglym rep told me too, where do you apply it on? spray into the air conditional?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

IMO not really no, it does smell nice though and the newer formula reminds me of leather :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

krilinmvp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Fortunatelly, I don't need any product for a good smell. *Martini*, a member of www.detailspain.com use a personalized APC with a mint citrus smell. Works fantastic and smells great. He ask in our forum to send 2 or 5 litres bottles at same price he buys, and finally send 140 litres :doublesho
> 
> ...


Its all in Spanish


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

plankton said:


> Its all in Spanish


Some stores for UK and USA are being introduced. :thumb:

Is Chemical Guys new formula better than the older one?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

khakis said:


> Some stores for UK and USA are being introduced. :thumb:
> 
> Is Chemical Guys new formula better than the older one?


Yes i prefer it but it doesnt come close to Watermelon :argie:


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

I am not a great fan of cars that smell of food stuffs. I prefer my cars to smell of, well, just cars.

With my old Prius, I found that a good vacuum and a quick squirt of febreze killed any odius odours and made that new car smell return. This trick lasted for the first two years of its life, but in year-three, the smell was just gone.

My new Mazda 6 smells very differently to how the Pruis used to. I loved the smell of the Prius. The Mazda is nice, but not as good.

I have had a crafty sniff od several "new car" scented things and none have smelld right. I think the only answer is to buy a new car every two years.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Having tried all sorts I find Majic tree outlasts most and are cheaper. A weekly spray of AG Autofresh also is great. I always put the Majic tree down in the door pockets. You can always put a bit of plastic under i.e. a foodbag if you are afraid of staining. It's not uncommon for me to have 2 or 3 trees in the car at once. I also use AG vinyl and rubbercare which gives a nice smell.


----------



## pirex (Apr 18, 2007)

Try leather scent from Chemical guys! THATS A GOOD ONE!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dschia said:


> That is what my autoglym rep told me too, where do you apply it on? spray into the air conditional?


I sprayed it into the carpets and over the seats....you need to make sure you have a really good spray nozzle that does a fine mist if you are spraying over the seats....oh and let it dry off.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

pirex said:


> Try leather scent from Chemical guys! THATS A GOOD ONE!


Yup smells of leather, although the new mix of CG NCS smells a bit similar.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Not tried it myself, but a long time ago I read somewhere that if you want a leather smell, the best thing to do is get an off-cut of real leather and stretch it out beneath the front seats....a decent sized unused quality chamois might do the trick ?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I use those smelly wafer things that I got free in the bag from the last miracle dryer GB, ive got one taped in the vent air inlet in the engine bay so with the blowers on it gives just enough scent, last for ages aswell


----------

